# Electronics 2015



## James F (Jul 2, 2005)

More and more I am just blown away by the new line of electronics. Some of which I can only Lust after! I do want to upgrade my TM for this year. New batteries, on board charger. Kind of hoping that the prices on some of the base models might drop some or some decent sales happen this spring. One can sure increase time fishing rather than searching blindly about a body of water. I view my time on the water as a learning experience, some thing I enjoy as part of fishing .Most of what I have is very outdated. . I think my biggest challenge will be how to fit two batteries for 24 volt TM. There is so much I would like to change around to keep things organized. I will have to wait until spring and try not have the boat out of action for long periods of time, did that last year and lost quite a bit of fishing time.


----------



## large6er (Sep 1, 2013)

Couple questions for you first. Is your boat that big that you need a 24 volt system for the TM. or can you use a a 50 or 60lb thurst and hook up two 12v in parallel and get longer run time/charge on the batteries.

What do you fish for, bass, casting into shoreline structure and points. crappie, bobber and minnow on submerged trees or maybe troll for them with long lines and cranks. Walleye on the big waters. 

Depending on what or how you fish will help to give pointer on locating your target species. Remember, sonar gives you a cone shaped image returned to a flat scrolling picture of whats below the transducer. You may see the structure but not be able to see the fish around that structure. In other words fish the areas that hold fish not just where you see the fish on your sonar.


----------



## James F (Jul 2, 2005)

I have an older 16' aluminum Crestliner ,with bench seats and 20" transom. Right now using 30# TM.12v transom. Mostly multi species fishing.and some trolling. The wind pushes the boat around quite a bit. I figure if I am going to have two batteries( I will have to make room for) I might as well go with 24v.I like the Terrova 80# to which I can get with I-Pilot or add later. I have found some sites with some excellent prices. Not just Black Friday specials. Upgrading will also allow me to fish some lakes that I normally wouldn't, since I don't have an outboard. My plan is to upgrade FF and TM, partial to HB and us2.I am open to any suggestions. Just tired of fighting for boat control! As it is now I control the boat and the others do the fishing: confused:


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

An 80lb Terrova would certainly handle your boat great. I would always rather have more thrust than I need rather than not enough. The US2 is a no brainer and works well.

Get the I Pilot if you can swing the initial cost you will be happy that you did.

I just sold my Terrova a few weeks ago and ordered the new Ulterra. That will be of a big benefit to me when fishing alone,not only just all day fishing but launching also.

Launching early spring before no docks are in is very difficult for me to do alone. I am curious to see if I can just back my boat in the water, drop the trolling motor, move the boat away from the dock, hit spotlock, go and park my truck and trailer and then direct my boat back to the ramp and get in. I think I may have someone sit in the boat as a backup plan the first time I try it


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

James F said:


> Right now using 30# TM.12v transom. Mostly multi species fishing.and some trolling. The wind pushes the boat around quite a bit. : confused:


Whether you go to 12v or 24v with that boat probably isn't going to make much difference. Either will give better performance than you current set up.
I'm assuming you are going to a bow mount? It will greatly add to your boat control. I've always gone with the theory that a horse can pull more than it can push.


----------



## James F (Jul 2, 2005)

Lundy said:


> An 80lb Terrova would certainly handle your boat great. I would always rather have more thrust than I need rather than not enough. The US2 is a no brainer and works well.
> 
> Get the I Pilot if you can swing the initial cost you will be happy that you did.
> 
> ...


 I love your idea, do us a favor please post a video. This could be very informational, or entertaining  .Also let us ( the envious!) know how you like the Ulterra.


----------



## large6er (Sep 1, 2013)

Lundy I bet that would be a good laugh watching people wonder what the heck you're doing leaving the boat out in the lake. you should hide in the tree line and video the reactions. I can see the post now&#8230; GHOST BOAT HAUNTS DEER CREEK


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

A bow mounted trolling motor is definitely the way to go when it comes to boat control. The only way a transom mounted trolling motor could even come close to the kind of control a bow mount offers, is if you were back trolling. Even then it wouldn't be as responsive simply because of the physical make up of the stern of a boat.


----------



## James F (Jul 2, 2005)

Bassbme said:


> A bow mounted trolling motor is definitely the way to go when it comes to boat control. The only way a transom mounted trolling motor could even come close to the kind of control a bow mount offers, is if you were back trolling. Even then it wouldn't be as responsive simply because of the physical make up of the stern of a boat.


I agree 100% Most of my fishing is almost always with some one, and I am the one controlling the boat. from the stern for now! I am always putting them on the fish. I don't mind too much, until I start to feel I am being taken advantage of. Then, that's when all of a sudden the boat starts going backwards  and I'm the one doing the catching! It's all about boat control!


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Lundy said:


> An 80lb Terrova would certainly handle your boat great. I would always rather have more thrust than I need rather than not enough. The US2 is a no brainer and works well.
> 
> Get the I Pilot if you can swing the initial cost you will be happy that you did.
> 
> ...


Kim, that works. Have a couple guys at shenango lake that launch like that all the time. First time I saw that freaked me out. I thought his boat had got away from him.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

chaunc said:


> Kim, that works. Have a couple guys at shenango lake that launch like that all the time. First time I saw that freaked me out. I thought his boat had got away from him.


Same with me at Tappan! Guy just left it floating and went and got his truck. Then drove it to the trailer with the remote to where he could get the bow hook on it... quite a sight to watch the boat "drive itself" to the trailer, until I realized the guy had a remote.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

chaunc said:


> Kim, that works. Have a couple guys at shenango lake that launch like that all the time. First time I saw that freaked me out. I thought his boat had got away from him.


What motor are they using?

The Ulterra isn't shipping yet and won't be until Feb


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Lundy said:


> What motor are they using?
> 
> The Ulterra isn't shipping yet and won't be until Feb


Definitely wasn't ulterra. Minnkota tho. I'm waiting for the ulterra too. Haven't ordered one yet tho. I like waiting til they get the bugs out of the first runs.


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

Yes it will work with present Terrova model with I Link. Only difference is it has to be manually deployed after launching. Where as the new model can be deployed via remote control after launching. This saves not having to get into boat. I am trying to resist looking too hard at the Ulterra. Way I got it figured now even if I have a great season each fish cost me about 90.00 !%


----------

